# My three most usuable knives.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I must have over two dozen knives. However, I always fall back onto the same three styles, depending on my needs.

From the top down, the knife I use for general slicing where strength is seldom needed is the Buck Red Point. The folder is light to carry and comes with a decent serrated portion--and I dislike serrations. But getting chores done means you use the knife on your belt, and the Red Point can do just about everything except field dress game.

The second knife is admittedly a "Franken Knife." Like all knife salesmen, I have a drawer full of spare parts. I like to carry full-size blades if required but that doesn't mean I need an anvil. I took the blade from a mundane CRKT folder that dispensed with a "swoopy" decorative design. It's a simple edge, easy to re-sharpen and mates with the solid plasticine handle.

The third knife is built for outdoor use. The frame is a solid brass 112, but with a bolster that keeps your hand from slipping down on the blade. And if you polish for razor edges you can imagine the need to be careful. Since I get out into the woods as a rarity I'll admit that this folder sits more than it slits.


----------

